# I want to start a hobby.........



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

What would be a good hobby for a beginner to do?

Thank you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> What would be a good hobby for a beginner to do?
> 
> Thank you.





What in particular are you interested in?


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in particular are you interested in?



I like how people on here make lures and knives.It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

david13 said:


> I like how people on here make lures and knives.It looks like a lot of fun.




Send em a PM, expressin` your interest. I bet you`ll get plenty of help.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

Knapping, least expensive most fun!


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Send em a PM, expressin` your interest. I bet you`ll get plenty of help.



thanks.


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

10mmhunter said:


> Knapping, least expensive most fun!



something legal.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

Knapping flint, glass, & obsidian is legal!


----------



## david w. (Aug 6, 2010)

10mmhunter said:


> Knapping flint glass & obsidian is legal!



I'm just messing with you.I've looked up some videos online about it.I may have to give it a whirl.


----------



## apoint (Aug 7, 2010)

How about wood turning?


----------



## sniper13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Take up serious turkey hunting.
good hobby and doesn't allow time or brain cells for anything else.


----------



## david w. (Aug 8, 2010)

sniper13 said:


> Take up serious turkey hunting.
> good hobby and doesn't allow time or brain cells for anything else.



I do that,but when season goes out.I'm looking for something to do.


----------



## david w. (Aug 8, 2010)

apoint said:


> How about wood turning?



wow,that looks great!Looks hard to do.


----------



## david w. (Aug 8, 2010)

I think i am going to try,Knapping flint, glass, & obsidian,just for me to start with something.


----------



## ccookou812 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wood turning isn't hard at all and you get to see some beautiful wood while you are turning.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Fly tyin is a good hobby,but not as cheap as some others.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 9, 2010)

Collecting empty beer cans and making your own pyramid.   Of course you need to start off with cans that are full and empty them yourself.


----------



## apoint (Aug 10, 2010)

david13 said:


> wow,that looks great!Looks hard to do.



Wood turning is not hard to do but it is a learning experience.  Plus you can do it year round.  
 makes great gift's or you can sell them. I just made $140 from 2 bowl. Your legacy lives on in your work.

    Oh yea, if you knap arrowheads, wear a resperator. The micron's of rock or glass dust can be inhaled... Not good.
     This is a picture of some real artifacts Iv found, minus the stag knives and handle on the tomahawk.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 11, 2010)

You mentioned lure making.  The cost involved will depend on what type you make (jigs, soft plastics, cranks...).  Jigs are probably the cheapest to make.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 11, 2010)

if you fish then think about making your own custom rods


fairly easy to learn. Several  books out there.


can be as expensive or inexpensive as you care to make it


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

jglenn said:


> if you fish then think about making your own custom rods
> 
> 
> fairly easy to learn. Several  books out there.
> ...



I've never  thought of that.I would like to give that a try.


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

badkarma said:


> You mentioned lure making.  The cost involved will depend on what type you make (jigs, soft plastics, cranks...).  Jigs are probably the cheapest to make.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Collecting empty beer cans and making your own pyramid.   Of course you need to start off with cans that are full and empty them yourself.



You wanna help boneboy?


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Fly tyin is a good hobby,but not as cheap as some others.



I've seen some of yours,Great work paymaster.


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

apoint said:


> Wood turning is not hard to do but it is a learning experience.  Plus you can do it year round.
> makes great gift's or you can sell them. I just made $140 from 2 bowl. Your legacy lives on in your work.
> 
> Oh yea, if you knap arrowheads, wear a resperator. The micron's of rock or glass dust can be inhaled... Not good.
> This is a picture of some real artifacts Iv found, minus the stag knives and handle on the tomahawk.



Okay i will keep that in mind.Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 11, 2010)

david13 said:


> I've seen some of yours,Great work paymaster.




Thank you.


----------



## Forced Entry (Aug 11, 2010)

Stitching hemp is cheap and the girls love it!!!


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 11, 2010)

Slingshots.

Cheap and easy to make.  Get to learn the types of wood and how they work.  Give it to a kid when you're finished and get your reward - - big ol' smile.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2010)

david13 said:


> You wanna help boneboy?



Heck yeah David...I'm there for ya brother!


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Heck yeah David...I'm there for ya brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2010)

Stawkin is my hobby and it is very rewarding . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stawkin is my hobby and it is very rewarding . . .



Your post is USELESS without pics!


----------



## david w. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stawkin is my hobby and it is very rewarding . . .



What do i do when i get caught?

I need a escape plan.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to learn to pan for gold, that is on my to-do list.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 11, 2010)

Try vegetable gardening, keeps you busy and it rewards you with plenty of good eating!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 11, 2010)

honeybees


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Your post is USELESS without pics!



You're trying to get me banded!!. . . 


Besides, you've seen da pics . . .





david13 said:


> What do i do when i get caught?
> 
> I need a escape plan.





The prufessional stawker DOES NOT get caught, mebe a glimpse of him/her, BUT NEVER caught, Stawkin 101.

Welcome to the classroom young fella!!


----------



## Woodscrew (Aug 12, 2010)

Start Whittling on some wood.


----------



## david w. (Aug 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're trying to get me banded!!. . .
> 
> 
> Besides, you've seen da pics . . .
> ...




I have a lot to learn Ole wise one.


----------



## crokseti (Aug 13, 2010)

Whittlin is a cheap hobby, or, can be.
All you need is a sharp whittlin knife , 
a sharp hatchet, and some sharp lookin wood.
 I work with wild cherry, poplar, sasafrass, plum, etc.
that I find already felled.
 My wife and I both carve out spoons, forks, spatulas,
 pipes, bowls, ladles, incense holders, etc.
 We made all the christmas gifts last year and have sold enough stuff to get better tools and supplies for more projects.
 It's habbit forming.


----------

